# Naming Your Pigeons !



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

How Many people Name Their Pigeons ? Usually when i see racing birds They usually have a 2 part name , why is this ? Lets share some Names ? I Have Eggs ready To Hatch and the Kids have named the Homers we have now , but since i'll be flying these birds I'll be naming Them .... or I may put pictures up so we can vote on what each should be named .... That could be fun ! Hope To hear from everyone on this subject - and Thank You ahead of Time , Peace !


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

A lot of people don't name their birds - it make the losses easier to deal with. Some names are just used on the pedigrees. 

I do name my birds. They are all named after countries or cities or states. For example, my favorite birds are Topeka, Cheyenne, Rio, Dover, Brooklyn, Chile and Memphis.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

We name ours after physical or character traits. Those bands are hard to read from 2 feet away let alone when that sucker is zooming by.

We have Splash, Gertrude, Checkers, Big Nose, Dumb (we used to have Dumber but...), Air, Yellow Band, That One, and Big mean in the flying loft. Over in the Prisoner area we have Brute, Bernardo, Gruny, Red Head, Boston Blue, and Black Can.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

garacari ... thats a neat way of doing it , I let the kids do ours since this beginning set are all " Prisoners " But the babies I will name .... we have Viper , Jessie , Willy , Skids , Mash , Taters , Coo , UnNamed ( Yes thats her name ), Bill , and Breeze ....... I was Just wondering when i do see pedigree's on birds the names are always 2 part names , if there is a reason ? Thanks for Sharing your birds names , its always fun hearing others names , Cool !


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

my pigeons names are off royalty like this king,queen,duke,queen of whales,squekers (who now is1 years old),the cook,the rook,charlie wilson,prisoner birds are, maybe,thebreeder,the poor cock,the bacholer. and thats it thanksoh and the dumb and there was a dumer is right on cause there was a king of whales


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> How Many people Name Their Pigeons ? Usually when i see racing birds They usually have a 2 part name , why is this ? Lets share some Names ? I Have Eggs ready To Hatch and the Kids have named the Homers we have now , but since i'll be flying these birds I'll be naming Them .... or I may put pictures up so we can vote on what each should be named .... That could be fun ! Hope To hear from everyone on this subject - and Thank You ahead of Time , Peace !


*Well when I was racingg I never named a bird until it proofed to be a good racer and some I would call by their band number,as these were the birds that were inportent in the racing and breeding in my loft.* GEORGE


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

My birds get named...it seems to add interest in friends/family when they ask about them, most choose a favorite(because they have names)
Princess Buttercup, Farmboy, EnigoMontoya, Falcore, Mush, Charger, Padre, Bodington, Guiness, Maybeline, Skullet, Aristocrat, Gem, Snork, Swift, Sierra, Nevada, Skiny checkers, Radio Flyer(red)


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

atvracinjason said:


> My birds get named...it seems to add interest in friends/family when they ask about them, most choose a favorite(because they have names)
> Princess Buttercup, Farmboy, EnigoMontoya, Falcore, Mush, Charger, Padre, Bodington, Guiness, Maybeline, Skullet, Aristocrat, Gem, Snork, Swift, Sierra, Nevada, Skiny checkers, Radio Flyer(red)


Mush = classic! I might have to steal that name!


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

All Pretty Neat Names - love seeing what everyone Besides " George " has Named their Birds -- I didn't think anyone would respond to this topic and am pleasently surprised that I and my Kids aren't the only ones out there that name our Birds ! Keep them coming -- alot of rather interesting names and ways of nameing birds - Way Cool ! Hey " George " since your the race guy - can you explain why Proven Racers always have 2 part Names when they do name their proven racers ? Thanks Everybody !!!


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I have rollers and most have names: Little red, big red, poncho,oreo, meme, broken wing(rolldown),retard(another rolldown that never got right), snowball, snowflake,feathers and to many more to list. Shawn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ours get all kinds of odd names ,,,

Sir Poopsalot, Hurdy, Gurdy, Little Monster, Hawkeye, Chickpea, Gonzo, Asbo, Pumpkin, Bugsy Malone, The Godfather, Puffin, Oily Ollie, Bruno, Zygaena ... and many, many more 

John


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

My next round of birds will be fabled creatures of the world
Chupakabra, Sasquach, Yeti, hard working politician(hahahaha)


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

lol ! Are You Meaning " Obama " ? Anyone Out there with any Political Figured named Birds ? Interesting !!!!!!!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

our birds have some "kid movie" names...

Colored Breeders
Marley,Stella, Elly, Colleen, Guido, Willow, Jack, and the most fitting "Ol' Man Charlie...

White breeders
Faith, and Tim


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Cool ! Really Like "Ol' Man Charlie !!!! Nice choices - always good to involve the children for they are our Future Pigeoneers !


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally never have named a bird that was under a year old in my loft because for some reason they are always the ones that are taken first and its true it does take a toll on your mental being of raising birds in general .. its freaking sad to say the least


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

LokotaLoft , what do you mean by " Taken " ..... By Hawks ? If so sorry for your Loss / Losses but wouldn't it be better to be able to Say " I remember that day when Old Burt was Snatched outta mid air by that darn Hawk " rather then just remember him as that one bird .... don't you agree ? Its Not always easy but you have to Enjoy The Good times You have with them - and they'll always be other great moments to enjoy -- I Think You should Start naming Your Birds like the rest of Us --- maybe start out with naming them after the " Smurfs " or Something !!!!!!! Peace ! Keep the Names Coming people , I am Loving This Post ! WoooooooooHooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

LokotaLoft , the Birds That you have that are over a year old -- You have some names for us to enjoy ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> LokotaLoft , the Birds That you have that are over a year old -- You have some names for us to enjoy ?


 I have many names for my birds but even the no namers are not forgotten trust me ... and yes its always the hawks that make thier lives shorter when they go missing around here .. its such a bummer as I am very attached to my babys


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Good To Hear You are attached and care about your Birds ! I just figured say if you're telling a buddy a story wouldn't it be easier if each bird that a hawk took and if you were trying to talk about them it'd be easier if named -- and You're gonna hold out on us the names of your Older Birds ? Why ? Come On join in On The Fun -- I've seen some funny names , wierd names , and very very interesting ones also - Lets see how yours compare - Live a little for cryen out loud , put a smile on and be Happy ! Peace ! ; )


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

We have Frekles, Parky, Maria,Gimpy,Red, Tiger.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

ItalianBird101 - Cute Names ; ) are You from St . Paul ? Have saddles ? Keep the names a comin -- Fun and Funny Names !


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

I can tell you a few that have been killed off by hawks and thats just a few of the many , there was Buzz, J2 ,roko, tippy ,****** , sven an manny, , blonco, sooty, beef , johny , raymen, jerry, moes,franky,smidge,donny,rhafiel, ,sunny,sunshine,ray,griz, larry,sweetpea,blue,dunny,denny and moto just to name a few....


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Im in Pennsylvannia


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Interesting thread..I was discouraged from naming my birds because until they have been basket tested you don't know what you will have left. But because I'm new and their my lil buddies I name the ones with the strongest personalities. 
I do like the names Gonzo (Hunter S Thompson fan) and Moto that people have used.. I won't copy their names but those are cool.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh Italianbird101 , theres another 1 of you here in Minnesota ! LokotaLoft -- Rather Neat Names its a shame the Hawks have taken so many -- But ya see without names ya may never have recalled these birds or at least it would've been harder to explain .... and although this may seem harsh -- I feel your loss -- but at least it wasn't to disease .... How Bout some of your Older Birds -- whats their names ? and jaxTech , as i was reading your reply post -- Look Below but above your email -- " ground Zero " Now that would be A Cool Name --- hey guys No stealing Names I think jaxTech deserves to have this one ! ; )


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I may call a bird less then zero..but not ground zero..its all yours if ya like it. Might name a feral bird ************ though...


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a Name for my 1st born in our new loft the 1st cock bird will be " Old Skool " as The name of our Family Loft Is The New " Old Skool Loft " But If His Nest Mate Is also A Cock Bird I'd have No Issue's with nameing Him " Ground Zero " , Why wouldn't you like that name ? " ************ " Also Pretty Neat -- I have A rescued " Scrub " I call " Wild Type " as all Pigeons were at one time domesticated birds that escaped from their owners , therefor they still are part of our domestic pigeons -- anyways he was left in a box covered in Goo outside a vet Hospital , They cleaned em up - tested him for diseases and parasites - he was cleared of all and given to me - His name is " Coo " because he's a Coo Bird and also because he Coo's alot ! Peace !


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

I first started to name my birds influence after I discovered Mike Ganus's Sure Bet! I named my (Dam)Sure Thing, (son1) Sure Risk, (Daughter1)Sure Value, (son2)Sure Will, (son3)Sure Can. Then the Foy's birds I named after TV Show but It doesn't always work out for the sexes. Cosmo(M), Jerri(F), Elane(F), & George(M). A couple of German Owl's Newman(F) & Gilligan(F), and then Wife named a couple of squeakers Homer(F) & Bart(M).


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow,dogging 99 you made up some pretty cool names and played off of someone else's name thats pretty cool -- I have also noticed alot of names out there that others already have and I'd wish I'd have came up with them -- Like yesterday i found a website with some racers -- Can't recall which website But the birds name is " Legal Limit " I found that to be a really neat name -- and its also what made me think of asking others some of their names because I have eggs coming up that are ready to hatch and i don't want to use names that are already out there -- I have some good idea's on what i'll name them -- But i also Find It very fun and Interesting seeing what others come up with -- This has been a " Blast " of a Topic -- Its fun ... Keep them coming people !! ...... " Morning Glory " is a name that keeps coming to my mind as every morning i go out to my loft this name just fits -- Has or does anyone know if this names already out there somewhere ? Peace !


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

When I was a lil kid I used to name them all my fav was "Tuffy" he got that name because he was the biggest and toughest guy in the coop. He was half modena and IDK what else. But he got killed when a raccoon got in that coop and killed everything that was so devastating to me as a lil kid. Ever since I really havn't named them until they really did something and even then they might not really get a name. Like my 2 time winner form last season. I used to call her by her number 5050. And "Fifty Fifty" was a good name now I call her the "The Two Time Winner". Same thing with my first combine winner thats what I call him "The Combine Winner". I have one young bird that either got hit by a hawk or hit somthing and came home with a hole in it's crop. It would eat and drink and the feed and water would come right out. So now I call her "Holy Crop". Another name I have is "Miss Jack-O'-Lantern". Because she's a yellow and her daughter won me a 2121ypm 300 mile race on Halloween. "Four Aces" is another cock he got that name because he has 4 National Ace Pigeons of Holland as grand parents. I'm thinking if one of his babies do good this year I'm gonna call it "Aces Wild" since his mate has 2 aces as grand parents. "Holy Crop" is out of "Four Aces" and she aint getting her name changed so I gotta hope one of the other 4 babies I have left out of "Four Aces" does good enough to get that name "Aces Wild". I guess I have names for more of them then I thought. But the names weren't forced they just fit the bird.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice - Names that Fit and are just given because of what the bird has done or when they done it is rather neat itself , I really Like " Holy Crop " But now am wondering if This Bird has healed and pulled thru and how if he / she wasn't getting any food or water into its system ? Very interesting - and Thank You for sharing these interesting stories -- Let us know when you get that " Aces Wild " Bird Peace ! ....... went to your website , Looks Like You's have a pretty Important race coming up in October " Good Luck " and Let us all Know How good Your Birds Do !


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have Dovee, Jan, Teddy, Chase, Mandee, Joey, DeeDee Detroit, Pippie, Price, Miles and Macy! I just lost a rescued baby king who got a bad canker very fast BTW called Patty. I have had many others that were adoped come through my Avairy. Even Doves Little Dovee, Babycakes and Peace


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

chezd3 , Love The choices you've chosen sorry about the Loss of " Patty " and The Best thing about your post reply -- You save them ! I am a fostercare provider for Dogs and have played part in saving 10 Lifes , and I also have out of 10 pigeons 1 Rescue ( His Name Is " Coo " ) and have signed up with local Pigeon rescues so i plan on saving even more -- Nice Job ! Peace is an awesome choice ! Peace !


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

I think if I had homers I would continue with the Mush idea...

like Yah, Skidattle, Vamos !!! 

Maybe i'll have to get some homers so I can use those names! =p

My current birds are Neopolitan (Neo for short- he looked like ice cream in his nest bowl), Ginger, and Libby (short for Elizabeth I because of her collar of feathers)
Im getting Ginger a temporary BF who will be a red cappuchine- thinking of going with the whole strong flavoring/seasoning theme and calling him Paprika (Papi for short--- since he's gonna be her baby daddy)

when I rehabbed pigeons I named them for fun too- some of the names I remember are
Sparky, Cowboy, Snozzberry, Mouse, ******, and Donnie Darko (Donnie for short)


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

My birds are named after the kids in the neighborhood, My daughters friends also cartoons.
Bill T


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have Tailfeather, Tuff guy, Valiant, Valkyrie, Nightwing, Spirit and Raider to name a few. Then my Indian fans are Rajah, Roja, Sheera and Benjira. Authentic Indian names from one of my friends in India on PT!


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Love The India Names -- love The fact that they are named after neighborhood kids , always good to get the kids involved -- and I really Like " SnozzBerry " ... Cute ! ( also Like The fact you Rehabbed Birds - especially just for fun !!!) Beautiful - Neat and Funny Names Galore -- Gotta Love Em , and Keep ' em coming !!!!!!! This is A Blast !


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Nice - Names that Fit and are just given because of what the bird has done or when they done it is rather neat itself , I really Like " Holy Crop " But now am wondering if This Bird has healed and pulled thru and how if he / she wasn't getting any food or water into its system ? Very interesting - and Thank You for sharing these interesting stories -- Let us know when you get that " Aces Wild " Bird Peace ! ....... went to your website , Looks Like You's have a pretty Important race coming up in October " Good Luck " and Let us all Know How good Your Birds Do !


Yeah we have a few big races in my club in October along with all the other big races all the other clubs here on the Island have from the end of September to the begining of November. I have a few birds form a few ppl on the forum for one of the big races so I'll be posting about how they did when the race comes.

"Holy Crop" is doing good he's just starting to get trained again. He's been loft flying for about a half hour a day for the past week. He was trained out to 10 miles b4 he came home hurt 3 days after I tossed him. I'm looking to get him ready for a 300 miles race on October 17th(My Birthday) because he has a 50 dollar band on him for a special race that day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

attachment to pigeons publicly seems to get them gone faster so I choose to not be atached as much as I can thru out the year 

P.s. I have about 5 yearbirds at least that I wont let out this year just because I dont want to lose them


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice ! Well Good Luck With All The races , also Keep us Posted On How You Do and My Pick For The 300 on Your Birthday Is " Holy Crop " -- He's Obviousely a tough Bird and This Injury Probably made him even tougher and Its Your Birthday , So My Bet's On This Fella , Good Luck ! Peace !


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

LokotaLoft .... I think You Have Names and are Holding back for some reason --- Come On , Not One Of your Birds Is named ? My Arsk ! ; )


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

atvracinjason said:


> My next round of birds will be fabled creatures of the world
> Chupakabra, Sasquach, Yeti, hard working politician(hahahaha)


I laughed out loud at this! Good one!


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> LokotaLoft .... I think You Have Names and are Holding back for some reason --- Come On , Not One Of your Birds Is named ? My Arsk ! ; )


Yeah, come Lokota..out with it...what's their names? lol


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine only race to the church roof, but they are named....
Albus, Alba, Archimedes, Arturo and no name!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> attachment to pigeons publicly seems to get them gone faster so I choose to not be atached as much as I can thru out the year
> 
> P.s. I have about 5 yearbirds at least that I wont let out this year just because I dont want to lose them


I've been racing for so long now I'm used to losing birds I really liked. I always say I'm not gonna like any of them because they seam to be the first ones to get lost but you can't stop yourself from getting attached. You just have to keep it in the back of your mind that they could be gone tommorrow. And you can't let that one bird being missing change how you do things. I know it's happened to me where when I lost a bird that I feel was my best bird on the team I get disgusted and maybe didn't train the rest of the birds the way I would have if that one was still there. But then I realize I have to do thing right to give all the rest of the guys a chance to prove themselves. The worst was when I lost a 2 time winner in a race shorter then the 2 it had won the 2 weeks prior.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Another bird I miss is the guy in my avatar. He won me a big auction race in the 2007 young bird season. Then I lost him on a 30 mile toss when I was getting him ready for old bird season.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Traveler, FanFan, Jewel, Ptero (short for pterodactyl), Darth Vader, Aspen, Chessie, Pepper, Parfait, Peanut, Valor, Paloma, Helga, Pecky, Beaker, Pantera, Magic, Avila, EllVee, King, Silver, El Blanco, Luna, Sunshine, Socks, Mr. Pit, Rojo, Scully, Conestoga, Rover, De Senna, Serena, to name a few.

Terry


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow , Thats alot of names - Some rather Neat ones at that -- Terry what Breed / Breeds do You Raise ? I Like Ptero , and I once had a cat Named Pantera !


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh also my first bird was Ichiban (Ichi for short) !


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I usually do not name my birds, but I have two and they each have a story. When I first got my birds my then 16 year old daughter wanted to named them. So my deal was when the first two mated she could name them. My daughter, Shelby was dating a boy Adam so she named the first pair Shelby and Adam. Adam got kill by a Hawk, and daughter broke up with Adam and went out with Chris. Shelby the bird next mate was named Chris. Chris never came home from a toss and Shelby the daughter broke up with Chris. Next came Evan, hawk in the front yard, (not pretty). Shelby's break up was not pretty either. Now Shelby the bird has a mate that is and will remain noname. Daughter Shelby, now 18 has a boyfriend that she has had a while. Maybe I should name the mate.

Lucky is a hen that earned her name. I bought four more birds and when I got home with them that night I was in a hurry and dumped them in the loft and tossed the crate on the ground. It rained hard and long that night and thru most of the next day when I got home I picked up the crate dumped the water and found another bird in it. She was wet and sick looking. I knew I had killed the extra bird I was given, but she lived. On her first toss she was losted for about ten days but she made it home, weak and sick looking she made it home. A few months later, she was the first to jump out for a loft fly and a hawk tried to hit her as she went to the roof of the house. She dove down and her and the hawk hit the ground ten feet in front of me. I yelled, ran and even hit the hawk as it was tring to get away. The hawk when one way, Lucky the other. She was back it the loft that night hurt but she healed. Lucky earned her name.

Both Shelby and Lucky are good little breeders and great mothers. Both will raise anything I put in their nest. Shelby even raised three birds when I needed somewhere to put a little fellow and had no choice. 

Anyway, those are the two named birds and their stories.

God Bless,
Tony 

Tony


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Not ALL of my birds have names.....but "special ones" and hand raised birds do have names- and the name reflects color or personality
Tootsie, Brownie, Greta, Eagul, Seagul, Walter, Orvil and Poppy, Breezy, Sampson and Delilah, Romeo and Juliet, Angel, Sweetie, Blue Boy, Big Red, 
Mr. Man, Bebe and on and on and on.....


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

BIG T ..... Love The Stories -- I also have a 16 year Old Daughter , I would Keep naming them Birds and Yes i'd Name That Current Unnamed Bird To-- Its Funny cuz I do have a hen named " UnNamed " Gotta Love Lucky's story , so sad but a gfew good endings .... again thank You for sharing , Peace ! Msfreebird ... I Like " Poppy " sounds Like an Italian gangster if you say it correctly ; ) Gotta Love all the responses on this Topic and all the choices in Names and The stories -- Thanks Everyone -=- and Keep em coming ! Peace !


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

shawn arnold said:


> I have rollers and most have names: Little red, big red, poncho,oreo, meme, broken wing(rolldown),retard(another rolldown that never got right), snowball, snowflake,feathers and to many more to list. Shawn


i have an oreo and hes a roller i will show a pic


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

We (the kids and I) name all of our homers. We have Oreo, Splash, Midnight, Astro, Spirit, Bandit, Blizzard, Headband, Ike, Copper, Rose, Rusty, Dusky, Greybird and Skunk.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I love this topic because I have 3 bottle babies in the house......getting great ideas for names for them!
If you ever hand raised week old babies, they "pop" up and down in the nest when they hear you coming.........."Orvil (like in reddenbauker - pop corn) and Poppy"


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The names have to suit the bird somehow. I have a rescue loft. Kane and April, A big white King pigeon was named before I got him, but it suited him and therefore I kept the name, Bishop and his mate Duchess, Luigi and Pinz, Flick and Roxy, My capuchine Basil and roller mate Pepper, Dale, Scrappy, Rascal, Cricket and Virgil, Sammy and Gully, Samson (who by the way IS Sam's Son) and Delilah, Aries (who thinks he's a God) and Rags, and Scooter, Mica and Autumn, Screech and Stormy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Noahs helper said:


> Mine only race to the church roof, but they are named....
> Albus, Alba, Archimedes, Arturo and no name!


Hey Jan, maybe you should give them all the names of Saints, since they spend so much time at church.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll name all of my breeders just to share the ideas for naming. I don't usually name my young birds until they've flown old bird season. Otherwise, I'm not sure if I'll lose them, and it's more difficult to handle. When you name a bird, you tend to get even more attached. In the meantime, my unnamed birds are known by their numbers. Sometimes I don't name them simply because the right name hasn't come to me yet.

Unless noted otherwise, these are names of my racers/homers.

My boys:
John Deere, Bent Keel, Johnny Cash, Mr. Wyoming, 3K (The 3K Cock), Achiles, Popeye, Big Red, Roadster

Hens:
Mystique, Old Lady, Sue, Miss 5043, Lucky 13, Bleu Belle (she's one of my old birds, but figured I'd add her in), Porshe (which is german and pronounced poor-sha), Katlen

One of my Satinettes is named George, and one of my fantails is named Snow.

I've also had Stumpy, Blueseal (like Lucille with a B. I was in 5th grade so that was how I chose to spell it, LOL. Probably should have been Blucille or something), Red, Rosie, Pied Piper, GI Joe, GI Jane, Mary, Mary Jo, Indigo, Navy Blue, Velvet, Mercury, Check, Second Chance, Valiant, Cream, Midnight (roller), Smudgie (roller), Fade (roller), Silver (fantail), Sprinkles (fantail), Snowflake (fantail), Silverstreak (Lahore), Oreo (lahore), Georgia, Black Talon, Silverlace, Little Red, and if I think really hard, I'm sure I can remember a few more who weren't around long enough to make an impact in my memory.

And of course my first 2 pairs of pigeons - Pidgie, Pudgie, Salt, and Pepper - all Kings.


Keep in mind I've been raising pigeons since I was in 4th grade, and I'll be graduating high school in the spring  Up until I started racing, I probably had the majority of my birds named. I didn't start banding my birds until I got into racing, so naming them was the easiest way for me to tell my dad who was who. A lot easier than saying "that one blue bar hen we got from so-and-so", when we had like 10 blue bars, LOL. All of the birds I just named I can still remember where they came from and who their parents were. My dad thinks I'm crazy, ahaha.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Wow , Thats alot of names - Some rather Neat ones at that -- Terry what Breed / Breeds do You Raise ? I Like Ptero , and I once had a cat Named Pantera !


I don't raise pigeons aside from a few accidental babies and a few that I just couldn't resist having babies from. I rescue and rehab pigeons. I have ferals, racers, fantails, rollers, modenas, west of englands, english trumpeters, a helmet, an old german owl, an old dutch tumbler, and probably a couple of others that don't come to mind at the moment.

My Pantera is AKA The Postal Pigeon .. you can find his story here on Pigeon-Talk. It's quite tame!

Terry


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats and appreciate the fact you rescue Pigeons - thats awesome , and shows your a caring person , way cool and also hard to find these days -- How or where may I ask do i find " pantera's " postal pigeon story ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Congrats and appreciate the fact you rescue Pigeons - thats awesome , and shows your a caring person , way cool and also hard to find these days -- How or where may I ask do i find " pantera's " postal pigeon story ?


Pantera's story should be here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14032&highlight=pantera

Then there's a bit later thread where I know that Pantera is a Fantail. There are more pics in that thread .. just search on Pantera, and you'll find them. 

The comments about Butch were friendly kidding about my now deceased Pug who was named Butch .. he was probably the world's largest purebred Pug weighing in at 48 pounds .. 

Terry


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I was watching my birds today and the name "Janglelang" came to me..This one cock is always pitching woo.


----------

